# Is there atiflash tool for x64?



## andymiesta (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi iam trying to flash my bio on windows xp x64 and it pops up saying (atiflash is valid,but is for a machine type other than the current machine)  is there a version that will work on windows xp pro 64 bit ? thanks


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 19, 2007)

check our downloads section and let us know if one there works


----------



## Frogger (Jun 20, 2007)

3.35 works on Vista 64


----------

